# Schwinn experts pls help me id my bike



## PINOYRODDER (Aug 16, 2009)

Got this bike this morning from an oldie. He wasn't able to finish it due to financial crisis so i was able to get it.I confused if a will make it a RATBIKE or i will restore it to it's former glory coz a lot of parts are missing. But first, please help me identify the year and model info for this relic. Thanks!


----------



## 35cycleplane (Aug 16, 2009)

*b-607*

howdy,mid '48,f.y.i. kk


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 16, 2009)

well you have the most expensive parts in your possession the rack, fenders and wheels are the easy part.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Aug 17, 2009)

I would say you've got so many of the original parts it would be worth it to do a full restoration. Rat bikes are much more fun when you get to piece together obscure parts lying around.



Prewar Roadmaster frame and fork, post war peaked fenders, front brake off a norwegian bike, seat is from a 40's japanese folding bike.


----------



## PINOYRODDER (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks guys for those encouraging advices,for the mean time i will just hang it and get all the missing parts, which one is correct for this model,a skip tooth or standard set up? Thanks Again!


----------

